# Rolle der Auferstehung



## Darkweed41 (20. November 2011)

Moin leute!
Der Titel sagts schon! Ich suche jemanden der mir die Rolle der Auferstehung schickt.
Möchte gerne bei WOW nach langer pause mal wieder reinschauen...


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2011)

-> *Kontaktsuche-Sammelthread*

Keine Sorge, das ist keine Heiratsvermittlung! 
Erst vor wenigen Tagen hat dort jemand mehrere Rollen angeboten. 

greetz


----------



## Darkweed41 (8. März 2012)

kann mir jemanden die rolle der auferstehung schicken? bei interesse einfach pn an mich...


----------



## Galaxus2012 (8. März 2012)

Hi ich kann Dir gern eine Rolle der Auferstehung Schicken,
solltest Du interesse haben lass es mich wissen,
mußt mir dann nur deinen Nick bzw Battle.net Addy
geben. Zum Einstieg würde ich Dir noch 500 G geben

Bin auf Blackmoore, Horde Name is wie der hier ohne zahlen

Gruß Galaxus


----------



## gogohannez (22. April 2012)

kann mir jemanden die rolle der auferstehung schicken? bei interesse einfach pn an mich...


----------

